# Gingerbread Roms and Broken Market?



## ben7337 (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone else have trouble installing apps from the market on gingerbread roms? I am having trouble on multiple builds, the market loads pages just fine, and lets me click install, but then it gets stuck loading the accept and download page, and the only way to make it work and load the page is to force close it, and reopen the damn thing. I have had this problem for a while on apex rc3 and rc4 and on multiple CM7 builds even the latest 10-19 build.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

No nothing like that but sometimes I do get a notification that I have updates available to download from the market but everytime there is nothing there. Now obviously once and a while there actually is. Why it does that I can't figure it out.....



"ben7337 said:


> Does anyone else have trouble installing apps from the market on gingerbread roms? I am having trouble on multiple builds, the market loads pages just fine, and lets me click install, but then it gets stuck loading the accept and download page, and the only way to make it work and load the page is to force close it, and reopen the damn thing. I have had this problem for a while on apex rc3 and rc4 and on multiple CM7 builds even the latest 10-19 build.


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes it happened to my sometimes on CM7.


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

ben7337 said:


> Does anyone else have trouble installing apps from the market on gingerbread roms? I am having trouble on multiple builds, the market loads pages just fine, and lets me click install, but then it gets stuck loading the accept and download page, and the only way to make it work and load the page is to force close it, and reopen the damn thing. I have had this problem for a while on apex rc3 and rc4 and on multiple CM7 builds even the latest 10-19 build.


It was happening to me, so I went and uninstalled the market entirely, I went and found the market APK which I had to do some searching for.

Before I installed it, I did a back up on titanium without the market installed, and deleted the backup for the market.

I then booted into recovery, did a data/cache wipe, and then booted and installed the market again.

I did a restore of my apps, and then rebooted again into recovery, wiped my cache one more time for good measure, rebooted, and signed into the Market.

Since then, I have had 0 issues with the Market. It installs all my apps instantly, even on CM7 10/19, and I haven't had to reset it since.

There's probably an easier way to fix this than that, but I did it this way, and it worked for me.


----------



## ben7337 (Jul 4, 2011)

garlick said:


> It was happening to me, so I went and uninstalled the market entirely, I went and found the market APK which I had to do some searching for.
> 
> Before I installed it, I did a back up on titanium without the market installed, and deleted the backup for the market.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of work. I'm making a CWM backup now, then I'll try installing the 3.1.5 apk over the current 3.1.5 that I have, if it can't do that I'll uninstall, boot into recovery, clear cache, then try installing. I really hate clearing data and redownloading all my apps as they never auto download properly so I always have to manually grab each one again.

Also this might seem random, but have you ever tried apex garlick? Ever notice speed differences on 3g on apex and cm7? I find on CM I never go above 800kbps-1.2mbps or so even in the middle of the night, when apex easily gives me 1.5-2.3mbps speeds. I know they should have the same radio baseband, but it's just another weird quirk I've noticed between roms.


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

ben7337 said:


> Sounds like a lot of work. I'm making a CWM backup now, then I'll try installing the 3.1.5 apk over the current 3.1.5 that I have, if it can't do that I'll uninstall, boot into recovery, clear cache, then try installing. I really hate clearing data and redownloading all my apps as they never auto download properly so I always have to manually grab each one again.
> 
> Also this might seem random, but have you ever tried apex garlick? Ever notice speed differences on 3g on apex and cm7? I find on CM I never go above 800kbps-1.2mbps or so even in the middle of the night, when apex easily gives me 1.5-2.3mbps speeds. I know they should have the same radio baseband, but it's just another weird quirk I've noticed between roms.


No, I haven't tried Apex at all. CM7 was the first mod I have ever done to my phone, and just really like the interface so much, I've stuck to it. But I will try that.

FYI, I tried the install over a current install on the Market before I did a full uninstall, and it REALLY messed things up.

Maybe it won't for you, but who knows.

FYI, you really should download Titanium Backup Pro (the paid version) then do a "batch restore" which brings back all your apps, without you having to download anything. The program files are still there, they just need to be re-initiated in the OS, and Titanium does that. It will save you HOURS of having to wait for programs to download.

Also, if you do a full "all system files & all app data" restore, it will return your whole home screen to the set up you had it before the wipe.


----------

